# Suicide Girls Looks :)



## xina751 (Jun 15, 2011)

since dying my hair pink i thought a suicide girls thread was in order so here we go. today i started with a hybrid of two looks but it's not actually either so here is my inspiration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

















Face: Loreal Dull skin primer, Custom blend luminous foundation in full coverage, hard candy mattifying powder

Eyes: NYX jumbo eyepencil (milk all over lid), Shany neon 36 palette (lemon lime green lid, medium green swept under lower lashline line), Smokey palette (shimmer peach and iridescent pink mix for crease wash, white on brow bone), Femme coutoure gell liner in black, flirt eyepencil in white covered with jeweled green from smokey palette for green liner. NYX gunmetal glitte liquid liner. Greatlash mascara, NYC thickening mascara, NYC lengthening mascara. Covergirl automatic eyepencil in black on upper and lower water lines

Cheeks: elf lilac shimmer cream set with shimmer pink loose highlight (homemade), Hard candy cheek duo (hot date-darker red on apples of cheeks and temples), elf honey powder for contour, palladio baked blush in rosey

Lips: unforgettable moments reds lip palette (i used the pinky/coral color)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

So beautiful my dear Xina!  That eyeliner is awesome!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been loving me some eyeliner lately that's for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

Haha I wish I could wear fun colors and have then show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YoursEvermore (Jun 15, 2011)

I like it! It's kind of retro, while being edgy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aishu (Jun 15, 2011)

I LOOOOVE your pink hair!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Your makeup always looks so perfect, the eyeliner looks like you worked really hard on it.

And your face is like...perfectly matte.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 15, 2011)

Bonnie...what do you mean it doesn't show up? i bet i could  help ya with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yours...thanks! i love being edgy but kinda too pretty edgy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aishu...i wasn't sure i liked my hair yesterday but like this i really love it. and yes the eyeliner took some time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i took breaks because my makeup lights burning! lol i was constantly sponging off sweat and using oil blotters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

It gets hidden by the eyelid unless I do a really really thick line but then I lose lid color because that gets covered by the eyeliner


----------



## xina751 (Jun 15, 2011)

well you could do a couple things, if you want to go with thick liner you can always move your eyeshadow up a bit because i notice you don't really do much over your crease and you can put color there if you wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

or you could do some really cool colors in bottom liners and even wing those up too as an option.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate my eyes  haha .   I usually don't use eyeliner on bottom because my eyes are soooo watery.   I think I look dumb with colors over my crease that's why haha.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 16, 2011)

i don't think it would look dumb above your crease, i would definitely keep it more in washes of color rather than bold definition though. i think your wonder woman makeup was an excellent example of how good lower colorful liner looking good on you...don't underestimate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

I had to go hunt down the picture.  I'll have to try something like that out again.  I tend to stick to blacks or browns above the crease


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

OMFG I LOVE THE SUICIDE GIRLS!!!

when I was younger and skinnier of course, lol, I wanted to be one!.. this is a fun thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the pink hair 




 Chicks with pink hair rule! LOL Your makeup looks flawless

I also love the looks the Suicide Girls come up with! I tried out to be one, got accepted and did a photo shoot. Then I realized that I can't go through with it, I dunno... just the whole nudity thing! Funniest part is that I had a thumb drive with the pictures and I think I lost it at the movie theatre... So someone got a nice present! HAHA!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

So......... what's a suicide girl?



  Sorry - either I'm part of that "older" generation or I just missed the bus watching too many episodes of Sponge Bob Squarepants.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So......... what's a suicide girl?
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuicideGirls

easiest way to explain. ^^

Also, they slowly take off their clothes in the photo shoot. Some just tops and some everything. It's not XXX though... at least nothing I've seen is hardcore


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

Yup! Missed the bus - I was busy being Super Single Mom at the time the website came up - tho I think I would have loved to be a SG. *sigh*


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

It's pretty tasteful.. you can check out the website, there isn't any obvious nudity I don't think.. I'm at work so I can't really check LOL "Ugh Amy, why were you looking at Suicide Girls instead of working??" HAHAHA


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

Ohh I have an idea.. I think I might break my no makeup till my brows grow in thing today.. just for this thread.. if not.. I will post it in the FOTD.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh I have an idea.. I think I might break my no makeup till my brows grow in thing today.. just for this thread.. if not.. I will post it in the FOTD.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



post!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

I will.. but its really really early for me to be awake for one.  I work night shift.. and its almost 10 am.. I'm usually still sleeping.

and two.. my husband has a job interview today.. but hes.. vomiting atm.. so I'm gonna wait till he decides to get ready and leave.. or.. just skip it and stay home.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuicideGirls
> ...


 It's basically an alternative form of Playboy. lol Playboy is not hardcore porn either, not like Hustler, and from what I've seen, SuicideGirls is simply Playboy but for those who like an "alternative" look to the Barbies of Playboy.


----------



## llehsal (Jun 16, 2011)

Ooooohhh..thanks for that bit of info.  The site is blocked here at work, so your explanation did it for me...hehehe.....nice job Xina!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It's basically an alternative form of Playboy. lol Playboy is not hardcore porn either, not like Hustler, and from what I've seen, SuicideGirls is simply Playboy but for those who like an "alternative" look to the Barbies of Playboy.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh I have an idea.. I think I might break my no makeup till my brows grow in thing today.. just for this thread.. if not.. I will post it in the FOTD.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

Do one also Bonnie!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

Amy tooooooooo


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

A SG look or just fotd in general?


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

SG.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmmmmm OK


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

Woot!


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

I should find the pictures from my shoot and crop them (obviously LOL) and put it up.... hmmm... where the heck are those?!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

Holy Crap... so I finally.. found a mode on my PoS camera that actually shows my true makeup colors.  I was getting pissed off the whole time because I did this look and the colors barely looked bright on the camera.. all washed out and crappy.

Idk.. for some reason when I think of SG.. I think.. Rainbow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I attempted something of a mixture of a rainbow eye/pin up girl. because I used a cut crease w/my colors..

p.s.  ignore the eyebrows.. I plucked them just a bit to try to clean them up.. but they are still kinda weird and uggo.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice Nicole! those colors are awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah i love the colors! and the fact that you have a big chest tattoo makes it look even more like SG


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay, I found one from my SG shoot lol... yes I used to have lots of piercings!! This is about 5 years old or so? My teeth look weird as hell though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

HOT!!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

Aww.. I love that pic!  Your eyeshadow is so pretty!  I love your septum ring also..

I miss mine bunches.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks gals 





I took out the septum ring though... it smelled so gross and allergies sucked with it LOL... took out the labret because it messed with my teeth... same with the lip and tongue one. Now I'm terrified of needles.. haha funny how things work!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

i wish the other person that lived in this household...

was more accepting of.. body modifications.

but hes not so no more for me!


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ my boyfriend hates tattoos.. well he likes them a lot but not on him or me. So no more.... he said I could but I don't wanna deal with the drama. That's honestly the only thing he asks me not to do


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 16, 2011)

Xina,  Nice eyeliner Very cute looK   And maybe its just me But I would really liKe  to see a different brow looKe on you  I see  your fairygodmothers, or fotd or this &amp; You always have the same harsh round arch to your brows &amp; Its beautiful  I would just wonder what a light more natual brow would looK on you!!!


----------



## Geek (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok, I went to SuicideGirls.com. Ahem, whoa.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

OK I'm done finally.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

You can't tell but my hair is a fauxhawk


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 16, 2011)

i love fauxhawks!!! and the stars rock!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK I'm done finally.


That look reminds me of one of the girls on the local roller derby teams. Love Roller Girls.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

My cousin's wife is in the roller derby hehe


----------



## xina751 (Jun 16, 2011)

Amy...i LOVE your photo! i'm so jealous that you could be a real SG  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nicole...i love your hair!!! and great look too...so creative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bonnie...u know i love the roller durby look, im always a big fan of taking a makeup look into the hair, clothes, and accessories realm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 16, 2011)

Makeupbyme...my brows are always dark because i have dark brows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. there really is no way of doing them light at all, all i can do is make them thin or thick, long or short  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

do some more SG looks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 16, 2011)

ok i'll accept that challenge...lemme do your swatches and i'll get busy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

I was going to swatch my 120 palette....but I dunno that's a lot of work bleh


----------



## xina751 (Jun 16, 2011)

which 120 palette do you have?? i've been so undecided about those...anyway i'll post these in the swatches area under love and beauty....


----------



## xina751 (Jun 17, 2011)

OMFG!!!! i had an incredible time creating this look! thanks Bonnie for giving me something to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

















Face: generic thick moisturizer (used this so professional foundation would slide on my skin easily, as most don't), no brand professional cream foundation palette (lilac colored foundation mixed 50/50 with emollient moisturizer), 6 blush/contour palette (yellow powder foundation to set face)...just to be clear i was going for pasty here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Eyes: MAC five color purples palette (can't remember the names, but i used a blue/purple shimmer), Love and Beauty 5 color palette (shimmer dark blue mixed with MAC blue/purple), Smokey palette (mix of matte royal purple and medium purple for crease and blending), 88 palette (shimmer white on brow bone, matte black applied wet as top liner), greatlash mascara followed by NYC thickening, followed by NYC lengthening

Cheeks: Love and Beauty shadow/highlight palette (white highlight), Prescriptives sunsheen bronzer as very light contour of only hollows of cheeks. Origins discontiued line...dusty rose blush applied as generous cheek wash

Lips: i really went for the accentuating of my somewhat natural cupids bow lips. Beautique lipliner (dusty rose), Wet n Wild (519 A-true red), Hard candy visibly wet lip pencil (candy apple), Hard Candy plumping lipgloss in girl next door


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 17, 2011)

I think it's 3rd ed


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 17, 2011)

Ooooh I love the purple on you!!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 17, 2011)

do you think there is much of a difference between each generation? they all the damn same to me


----------



## xina751 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie...thanks sweetie, i really enjoyed doing this one alot. i found the picture of some guys website who collects all kinds of SG and model photos, so i dunno if it's true SG but this looks like something one of them might wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMFG!!!! i had an incredible time creating this look! thanks Bonnie for giving me something to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love it! I think had you added a tad bit of blue-purple to the outer portion would have made it really pop like the original picture. Regardless, it looks HOT!


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2011)

homepage featured!!!



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMFG!!!! i had an incredible time creating this look! thanks Bonnie for giving me something to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
> 
> ...


----------



## xina751 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Zadi! i did a few things different than the photo...for one the rhinestones didn't look right in my middle of my lid so i chose the edges and then i didn't wing the liner because of that. but anyway this look is probably the most fun i've had doing a thread yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks again Tony!!! I'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and Bonnie...btw I really can't say enough about how good that pink looked on you in your roller derby look, it's just AMAZING


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 17, 2011)

Hehe thanks â™¥  and congrats !!!


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 17, 2011)

Xina - this may sound odd or maybe because it's the color of the hair... but at a quick glance we look alike. like you could be my sister for sure! I was scrolling through and saw these and for a split second couldn't remember when I did my makeup like this... umm yeah I can't remember because it's not me! HAHA!!! Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 17, 2011)

Yay!! Fabulous looks!!!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 17, 2011)

Amy...haha that's so cool! i find it cool cuz no one in my family looks like me! i have one sister who is darker and brown eyes and my other siblings are blonde n freckled...yes we have different parents. anyway what's your nationality(s)? i'm english and italian. my best friend and i may actually be doing a photoshoot here soon, so i'd love some tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dream...I was wondering when i'd hear from you chica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> your opinion always matters so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 17, 2011)

there is some irish mixed in with that english as well, but most of my irish relatives are ice blue eyed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 17, 2011)

LOVE this thread! You guys look amazing! I did a look a while back that I posted on FB and my friend's nephew said it looked SG-ish and i was like "Huh? What the heck is SG??" lol


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amy...haha that's so cool! i find it cool cuz no one in my family looks like me! i have one sister who is darker and brown eyes and my other siblings are blonde n freckled...yes we have different parents. anyway what's your nationality(s)? i'm english and italian. my best friend and i may actually be doing a photoshoot here soon, so i'd love some tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I'm Ukrainian and American. Do you see what I'm talking about or am I just insane? LOL I think we resemble each other  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE this thread! You guys look amazing! I did a look a while back that I posted on FB and my friend's nephew said it looked SG-ish and i was like "Huh? What the heck is SG??" lol



post the pic!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 17, 2011)

Honestly, It was so long ago I don't even remember what pic it was lol I'm pretty sure its not even on my FB anymore cos I recently deleted a bunch of em :/



> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 17, 2011)

Do a new one then!!!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 17, 2011)

I was just googling some images and I think I found one that I like. I'll do it some time today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do a new one then!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 17, 2011)

Yippee!!


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2011)

What a great thread!!!!!!! 
So great, that I asked Reija *to featured it* on the MuT Blog.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Xina - this may sound odd or maybe because it's the color of the hair... but at a quick glance we look alike. like you could be my sister for sure! I was scrolling through and saw these and for a split second couldn't remember when I did my makeup like this... umm yeah I can't remember because it's not me! HAHA!!! Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Actually.. yesterday.. when I was "perusing" the home page... stalking maybe.. I was bored..

anyways..

You both had pictures set side by side.. and I was thinking.. they look like they could be sisters!  I was gonna start a thread.. w/a poll asking about it.

But I thought..

they are gonna think I'm way too weird.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 17, 2011)

btw.. I'm totally gonna do another one today.. But I cant decide.. it might be kinda scenish.. and if I'm too old.. I don't care lol.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dream...I was wondering when i'd hear from you chica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> your opinion always matters so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!



Awe - thanks... its been ubber busy at work - so I only get to click back and forth between screens a few times.  You guys look fabulous!! Keep up the awesomeness!


----------



## Giddybootz (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah wow guys...loving this!! The pink hair and purple eyes looks AMAZING xtina!! I want purple hair so bad but I would be fired straight away if I did it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use clip-in colours on nights out (like in the pic below)

I might partake in this if that's ok? I love this kind of look!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 17, 2011)

Woot my husband just left to go buy me some cheap black liquid eyeliner.. I don't own any..

this is gonna be interesting.. lmfao.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 17, 2011)

Excellent Giddy!

Wow, he went to go buy your eyeliner...what a great husband haha


----------



## Giddybootz (Jun 17, 2011)

You have your husband well trained LOL!!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 17, 2011)

I was surprised.. he hates having to buy me tampons and pads.. I didn't think he would get the eyeliner.  I had to show him a picture of what it usually looks like.. tell it what it was..

and explain

NOT MASCARA.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 17, 2011)

Giddybootz...i love your look! good idea for the clip in colors btw...if i ever have to color my hair back to normal i will definitely consider that as an option so thanks! and your face markings are just awesome...i really love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nicole...you really trust him to pick out eyeliner? ur definitely brave....


----------



## Chris Elias28 (Jun 17, 2011)

Swoon! I love this look and the Suicide Girls.  You totally rock this.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rhythmfresh (Jun 17, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 17, 2011)

He actually.. had an older sales lady at Dollar General help him.. he brought me back the Wet n Wild Mega Liner liquid liner..

now.. just remember when I post the pics.. I haven't used liquid eyeliner since I was 15.. because I didn't know how to apply then.. and it was a MESS.. so I have avoided it since..


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 17, 2011)

Idk if this is quite SG or just more.. rock/scene.. but I like it.  I'm def not wearing the lips to work.. I think the husband might get mad lmfao.

they will probably be pale w/concealer.. and gloss..


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe that's awesome!! I have pics somewhere with my hair the same as xina's... i wonder where they are... i look even more like her in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Btw those ^^ pics of you rock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 17, 2011)

Oo! Nicole - I think this is one my fav looks from you!! Way to rock it!!  The purple/silver is awesome!

BTW - sounds like your hubby is consertive, while you are obviously NOT? LOL! Kudos to him tho for buying your goodies!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm def not wearing the lips to work.. I think the husband might get mad lmfao.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 17, 2011)

Great looks, girls!

I have mixed feelings with SG, on one hand, gorgeous sexy inked up girls, on the other, I've heard that those girls get ripped off and treated like crap by the company. Regardless, love the interpretations... I think i'll do one this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great looks, girls!
> 
> I have mixed feelings with SG, on one hand, gorgeous sexy inked up girls, on the other, I've heard that those girls get ripped off and treated like crap by the company. Regardless, love the interpretations... I think i'll do one this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



When I was going to do it, they pay you $500 for each set. They have all the rights to every photo and you have to get your own photographer, photo ideas, etc. Also, you can't do something that has already been done... so they can reject your photo shoots. If you do enough great ones that they accept over and over, then they will let one of their SG photographers to take pictures. You don't have to pay them. 

$500 wasn't that much imo. Not enough to show my titties to the world HAHA!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 17, 2011)

Oooh Nicole I love this color on you!  it's hot!!


----------



## Giddybootz (Jun 17, 2011)

Wowzers! That purple is fab on you Nicole...really, really suits you!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone..

Giddy I love that picture of you and how the colors just go great together..

Dream.. my husband and I are like.. completely 100% opposite of each other.. The only thing we had in common when we met was.. we were both in the military.. and had a sarcastic sense of humor...


----------



## Rocket (Jun 18, 2011)

Suicide girls seem to have a cool style. I thinks it more of their attitude. Everyone looks great. I feel inspired, maybe i'll dye my hair purple or blue!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I was going to do it, they pay you $500 for each set. They have all the rights to every photo and you have to get your own photographer, photo ideas, etc. Also, you can't do something that has already been done... so they can reject your photo shoots. If you do enough great ones that they accept over and over, then they will let one of their SG photographers to take pictures. You don't have to pay them.
> 
> $500 wasn't that much imo. Not enough to show my titties to the world HAHA!!


That's it? And how much money do they make off of it? No wonder there have been so many disgruntled former models. Let's put it this way, after you pay for your own photographer, sets, makeup, etc how much of that $500 is profit? And if the photographs are rejected you're out the money you put into it.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nicole awesome job! that icey blue rocks on you girl! ps...i don't mind if you do a poll and see what other people think if amy n i look alike lol...i think it'd be amusing in a way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Amy....and yes I definitely see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm so glad lots of ppl are participating, i really enjoy seeing everyone's work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 18, 2011)

Amourannette...i think you should definitely post a SG look here, i'm dying see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can find many photographers and MUA that do TFP


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a weird dream last night of a SG look I wanted to try.. but it looked kinda like Kat Von D.. lol.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 18, 2011)

do it anyways!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok this is what I did... for my SG look today.. I have to wash the "tattoo" off before I leave the house or the husband won't drive me anywhere..  Blah.

I think I just totally ripped it from Kat Von D... Seriously.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 18, 2011)

uggh... my eyebrows are irritating me..

must..

not..

pluck..


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay more purple!  I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  why can;t you pluck?


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm trying to grow them in for a different style.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 18, 2011)

I did that not too long ago...it was horrible


----------



## Geek (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree!
 



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amourannette...i think you should definitely post a SG look here, i'm dying see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## xina751 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicole...I love your kat von D!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you did a really good job! the stars are pretty much perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 20, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm trying to grow them in for a different style.
ooooo!! I hate that... I did a boo-boo once and it was killing me to grow out my brows!  I feel your pain.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to grow them in for a different style.


 LOL I know how you feel. I'm growing mine out but I get impatient and break out the wax and tweezers after a while.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 20, 2011)

wooooo.........everyone looks great! I did a SG look but I pretty much hate it so I need to do another one.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hezzie...I want to see I want to see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 20, 2011)

lol keep in mind that I HATE it. It was more SG girl inspired than an actual SG girl look. I am not happy with it AT ALL. I'll do another one tomorrow when I have some time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





haha! I needa get waxed :/


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL That's okay about the girlstache, I wax mine off! LOL Let's face it, ALL women have facial hair and some are blessed to have baby fine facial hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No biggie.

That said... the only thing I'll "criticize" on your look is that you should have blended the red a bit more and pulled the liner out more to the end of the eye. It's not a bad attempt. I love that red lip though.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 20, 2011)

O wow Hezzie I love this.  Very BA!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 20, 2011)

hezzie i really love the blood red!! it's not bad at all, u did good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

here is mine...inspiration came from bonnie's she hulk with a few tweeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 20, 2011)

Oooh I love it.   I LOOOOOVE teal hehe


----------



## xina751 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie...the lid portion is sally girl baked eyeshadow in the only jeweled teal green they have, it's only a number no real color name. and the aqua i put in the crease is the same blue i did the smokey blue eye with from the CS Smokey palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

i'm so tired of writing out everything I use but I have to comment on the lipcolor briefly too! it's a milani lip flash pencil in star flash! it's a super light pink with a purple iridescence and i can't say enough about much i love it! i topped it with candy baby lipgloss from beauty rush (Victoria Secret)


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 20, 2011)

OOhh very pretty Xina.. I love it!  It makes me want to do one.. but I seriously.. think my eyebrows are getting out of control now.. they are trying to take over my forehead.. and I cannot put on makeup unless I pluck them..

no plucking..

no plucking..

Hezzie.. Black and Pink always rock!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 20, 2011)

nicole...you can cover brows by making a paste with slightly wet bar soap and then concealer over the top...if you wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then you do a real cool gwen stefani type brow too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or rocker chick brow! you dont have to i'm just letting you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or just really good layering of concealer can do wonders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Bonnie...the lid portion is sally girl baked eyeshadow in the only jeweled teal green they have, it's only a number no real color name. and the aqua i put in the crease is the same blue i did the smokey blue eye with from the CS Smokey palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> i'm so tired of writing out everything I use but I have to comment on the lipcolor briefly too! it's a milani lip flash pencil in star flash! it's a super light pink with a purple iridescence and i can't say enough about much i love it! i topped it with candy baby lipgloss from beauty rush (Victoria Secret)


 I'm going to have to go find that color!

I hate that too uuugggh


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 20, 2011)

ha ha ha ha.. my husband just looked over and saw the pictures.. and said.. you might not want to post there.. you can always redo your brows.. but everyone is going to see those pictures..

eff him! 

this is how bad my brows have gotten.. w/MINOR tweezing around my lid...

and I dont care!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicole...ur brows are definitely growing out, but jesus I could handle that! I look like albert einstein if i let mine grow out, and i have photos of my dad to prove it! lol. and yes...what do husbands know about looks anyway? they don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i really love the burnt orange on you! it's a such a different look than anything you've done so i really like it!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO - Our eyebrows must be related then Xina! I love my bangs, I can cover my eyebrows as I'm growing them out. LOL


----------



## xina751 (Jun 20, 2011)

hahaha maybe they are! both of my parents have thick, populated, and long haired brows...i got it from both sides! i scissor and tweeze the hell out of mine...my natural brows are easily three times thicker lol


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm getting waxed on Friday, thank GOD! lol

The lighting in my house is terrible! Thats one of the reasons this came out so bad. I couldnt really see too well, especially first thing in the morning, which is when I did this, the lighting is weird. I'm gonna have a re-do tomorrow I think.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL That's okay about the girlstache, I wax mine off! LOL Let's face it, ALL women have facial hair and some are blessed to have baby fine facial hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No biggie.
> 
> That said... the only thing I'll "criticize" on your look is that you should have blended the red a bit more and pulled the liner out more to the end of the eye. It's not a bad attempt. I love that red lip though.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! I don't think it was a bad look, just really not what I was going for, thats really why  I hate it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O wow Hezzie I love this.  Very BA!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! Hopefully the next one will be what I want it to be.

I love this look on you. I Love blues/greens/teals. Gawgeous!
 



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hezzie i really love the blood red!! it's not bad at all, u did good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> here is mine...inspiration came from bonnie's she hulk with a few tweeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I don't think it was a bad look, just really not what I was going for, thats really why  I hate it.


I didn't mean it was bad haha i mean BA - bad a**


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 21, 2011)

oh, I know, I was saying that it was bad and I hated it lol but I got positive feedback so I figured I would explain why I was disappointed.



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean it was bad haha i mean BA - bad a**


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 21, 2011)

LOVE ur eyeliner here.
 



> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok this is what I did... for my SG look today.. I have to wash the "tattoo" off before I leave the house or the husband won't drive me anywhere..  Blah.
> 
> I think I just totally ripped it from Kat Von D... Seriously.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh ok I didn't want you to think I was insulting you or something hahah


----------



## xina751 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicole..in your kat von d the light purple and darker winged liner is just amazing on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nicole...ur brows are definitely growing out, but jesus I could handle that! I look like albert einstein if i let mine grow out, and i have photos of my dad to prove it! lol. and yes...what do husbands know about looks anyway? they don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i really love the burnt orange on you! it's a such a different look than anything you've done so i really like it!



Xina...

That's not burnt orange.. lmfao..

I'm not wearing any make up at all.. thats my natural skin tone.. Idk why my eyelids are like.. sooo dark.. but they are.  It's really irritating.. I always.. always have to use primer and a base.  Those things like to fight there way through eyeshadow.. let me tell you..


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 21, 2011)

Awww.....I know you would never do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok I didn't want you to think I was insulting you or something hahah


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 21, 2011)

OK. I think I like this one.











I had to make the eyeliner come out further than I wanted but other than that I'm happy with this one.

ELF pigment shadow in Maroon

ELF studio shadow in Raspberry trufle

ELF 100 palette (one of the bright purples)

ELF studio shadow - butter cream

Femme Couture gel liner - black

Femme couture mascara - black

Lacura foundation

NYC lipstick - 908C (it looks more purple but it comes out kinda hot pink)

I hope I did SG justice!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 21, 2011)

Ooh I like the fierce eyeliner!


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 21, 2011)

Hezzie I like it!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice mix of colors!
 



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 21, 2011)

oh! Fierce my dear!! Very nice!

The shadow color is very nice, paired with a more neutral lip color - I would wear this out! LOL!
 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK. I think I like this one.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you ladies! I've been doing all kinds of looks all day, I'm pooped lol


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 21, 2011)

oooh that is so cute Hezzie!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Nicole!


----------



## Amendria (Jun 21, 2011)

You look sexy! :3


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont know if this is aimed at me, but I'll take it!! haha! Thanks girl!



> Originally Posted by *Amendria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You look sexy! :3


----------



## xina751 (Jun 22, 2011)

Dream...thanks! i loved how this photographed i was so pleased, imagine in person how awesome it looked! lol i went to a movie theater and got stares hahaha i think cuz my hair is pink too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hezzie...thanks! and i really loved your most recent SG look, the long winged liner is amazing on you and so are the dark shadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 22, 2011)

They were staring because you're one hot chica!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 22, 2011)

I get stared at all the time when I leave.. cause thats how I roll..

or maybe..

its because I have a large tattoo on my chest and "Wild" makeup..

oh I did leave the house w/the stars on my face that day..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I love shaking things up in this sleepy little town.. I was rockin the Kat Von D look w/my pink shirt.. and fuzzy purple pj pants..


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Its Only Nicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh I did leave the house w/the stars on my face that day..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I love shaking things up in this sleepy little town.. I was rockin the Kat Von D look w/my pink shirt.. and fuzzy purple pj pants..



hehe awesome


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Xina! My eyeliner was actually a mistake. It kept going wrong and I had to keep making it longer lol I guess it worked out good tho!


----------



## SarraSanborn (Jun 24, 2011)

Sooo Bonnie...

Have you googled "Suicide Girl Makeup" recently??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

First page &gt;&gt;





Xina's our next star with 4 images on page 11


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

LOL oh dear


----------



## musingmuse (Jun 24, 2011)

kinda off topic, but I clicked on the girl with the beaten face (2nd row), and it took me to anti-feminist guy... http://www.angryharry.com/ --scary!
 



> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo Bonnie...
> 
> ...


----------



## xina751 (Jun 24, 2011)

oh really??? i'm google-able now? cool! i think i saw one of bonnie's looks when i googled makeup too, recently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i can't remember what topic it was though sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

anyway here is me and my friend jordan as suicide girls in blue and green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







yes i took this look sort of from bonnie's fishnet, but i didn't do cream. i used a cream base and shimmer lime green shadow all over. and then wrote over in electric blue liquid liner from NYX and then once blue dried i drew over it with glitter liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ps...i imagine this look is easier to acheive when you have flat eyelids!

here is jordan...baby wasn't happy so disregard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 24, 2011)

That is so cute I love it!

Your friend's makeup looks amazing too!

That pink is fading fast Xina!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 24, 2011)

btw last weekend they were already up on google.. because I was googling ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the looks Xina!!  You look SO good in that lip color


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> kinda off topic, but I clicked on the girl with the beaten face (2nd row), and it took me to anti-feminist guy... http://www.angryharry.com/ --scary!



Looks like someone wasn't loved as a child.......


----------



## xina751 (Jun 24, 2011)

nicole...yea i spent the last three days living in the pool with my nephew all the pink got stripped out and sunbleached blah! anyway i have more pink up in the studio so i can have it fresh when i head over to MAC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my hair looked like shit i hadn't done anything to it after the pool LOL

bonnie...thanks! i wasn't sure i liked it, til i saw your comment and went back to look at the photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  this is a new lipgloss for me from NYX mega shine lipgloss in african queen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a dark blueish pink with purple iridescent sheen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

definitely a keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks Bonnie! you are always so supportive, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wish you lived closer, i'd be working on you to get into the makeup business with me LOL


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 24, 2011)

How far away is Vacaville from LA?  I've never been farther West then New Mexico...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

haha know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  should just move back


----------



## xina751 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicole...vacaville is a small town...i'm about 6 to 7 hours north of LA. If you look on a map at the relationship between san fran and sacramento, they are both on the same level as far as how north in CA, but sac is in the east and san fran is obviously west....and i'm right in the middle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> almost exactly actually...

bonnie...move back to where? Michigan? no!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

nonono YOU should move back haha


----------



## xina751 (Jun 24, 2011)

oh god...bite your tongue! i'm not beyond travelling for work though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i really need to do some more research on how that would be feasible, i feel cooped up when i'm not creating!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

haha  not to LA..move to burbank  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  hehe


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 24, 2011)

uggh.. I need to go back to Pittsburgh.. I'm tired of small country towns.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bonnie...Burbank is probably the only place my husband would agree to live if we ever moved down there. he and i are both totally against it for now cuz we love vacaville, except for how small it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think if i wanted to move anywhere else i may have to get divorced LOL but he'd be totally cool with me commuting if i was making money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nicole...yea i hear ya! you can totally tell what people have been brought up right by who stares at you based on how you look...its been an interesting social experiment having pink hair and crazy makeup in a small town let me tell ya! and good for you going out in your kat von d stars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

well ok then find some work here!!


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 24, 2011)

I live in a city, not a huge city but a city. Its pretty much FULL of freaks and I STILL get stared at when I have crazy make up on lol Ah well!



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bonnie...Burbank is probably the only place my husband would agree to live if we ever moved down there. he and i are both totally against it for now cuz we love vacaville, except for how small it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think if i wanted to move anywhere else i may have to get divorced LOL but he'd be totally cool with me commuting if i was making money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Nicole...yea i hear ya! you can totally tell what people have been brought up right by who stares at you based on how you look...its been an interesting social experiment having pink hair and crazy makeup in a small town let me tell ya! and good for you going out in your kat von d stars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They were staring because you're one hot chica!


LMAO! Yep - my sentiments exactly!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 24, 2011)

Um, isnt this Bonnie when she did the faux mohawk???

LOL!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 24, 2011)

Ugh! Nevermind my comment above... I just realized what Sarra was saying - for some reason I read it fast I thought she was linking Xina to one of the pics...

I need a vacation.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 24, 2011)

Xina is there too, a few page down and so is Nicole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh! Nevermind my comment above... I just realized what Sarra was saying - for some reason I read it fast I thought she was linking Xina to one of the pics...
> 
> I need a vacation.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 24, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nicole...yea i hear ya! you can totally tell what people have been brought up right by who stares at you based on how you look...its been an interesting social experiment having pink hair and crazy makeup in a small town let me tell ya! and good for you going out in your kat von d stars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
And.... on that note... not everyone that stares has bad intentions.

I have a habit of checking girls out.  Not because of sexual preference, but because I loooove everything that is feminine.  I can appreciate all the different looks and the cojones that some girls have wearing what they wear.  I stare, but only because I'm truly in awe and trying to take mental notes about what I like or don't like about a certain look.

If I was in your area Bonnie and you went to the movies with that makeup and hair I would probably be staring too because 1 - yes you look hawt, but 2 - your hair is an awesome color and your makeup looks perfect and stands out against your pink hair.  Id be too shy to approach you, but if you looked friendly enough I might (might) comment on your look.  Something quick like "You look pretty!" then run away. LOL!

Now - even if I didn't like your look - I would never snicker or make faces to you/at you.  I'd just look away quickly or stare and make a huge mental note about the hawt mess you have created! LOL!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 24, 2011)

Bonnie just got bumped up to first row - 5 pics in!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

Wait a tick...you mean Xina?  hahah  thats the 3rd time in the past like week someone says bonnie instead of who they are talking about lmao!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 24, 2011)

Well - if you meant me... yeah... I was talking about you... Bonnie.

LOL!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

But I dont have pink hair!!!  haha


----------



## xina751 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dream..hahaha thanks for making me feel better about if people stare! i wish those who like crazy things would just say so...so i'm not feeling like a freak in that moment! but most of the time i'm still pretty confident in what i pull, it's often just split second feelings that dissolve quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> kids of all people are more likely to tell me that they like my hair lol


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 27, 2011)

Darling.  5 pics in is you - is it not?.  Count with me. 1 blue eyeshadow, two blue dreads, and one pink hair equals 5 Bonnie.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

But I dont have pink hair!!!  haha
LMAO!  I think you've been staring at the computer screen too long...  hehehehe... its okay, It happens to me ALL the time!!  Sometimes I have to read something twice to make sure it makes sense.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 27, 2011)

Courage to do the things we dream is what makes us special... standing up for those dreams once we have done those things is what makes us courageous.

I wish I could go all out and color my hair - its a side of me I have yet to explore.  Alas, my professional side thwarts my creative side 99% of the time. 

 



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dream..hahaha thanks for making me feel better about if people stare! i wish those who like crazy things would just say so...so i'm not feeling like a freak in that moment! but most of the time i'm still pretty confident in what i pull, it's often just split second feelings that dissolve quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> kids of all people are more likely to tell me that they like my hair lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I was in your area Bonnie and you went to the movies with that makeup and hair I would probably be staring too because 1 - yes you look hawt, but 2 - your hair is an awesome color and your makeup looks perfect and stands out against your pink hair.  Id be too shy to approach you, but if you looked friendly enough I might (might) comment on your look.  Something quick like "You look pretty!" then run away. LOL!


See right there ^^  pink hair haha


----------



## xina751 (Jun 27, 2011)

i haven't posted an SG in a bit...so here it is...i call it geek suicide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 27, 2011)

Oooh xina looking hot hot hot!!!  Everything is perfect!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks bonnie! and i didn't even color my brows...all i'm wearing is foundation, blush, liner/mascara, and lipstick...and a small fake mole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 28, 2011)

ok so i was chatting with bonnie yesterday and some how came on the subject of baby blue eyeliner in the waterline...i decided to go all out and do a total 80's inspired SG look today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









face: generic dimethicone moisturizer, rimmel 25 hr wear foundation with a squirt of ELF lilac shimmer cream for luminous look, hard candy matte powder

Eyes: maybelline cream shadows (irridescent pink cream, all over lid), Shany (iridescent pink as crease wash and brow bone), 88 palette (hot pink on lid, navy blue as the darkest outer edge define), Love and Beauty 6 color palette (blue/purple as crease define and out edge defination), NYX jep in electric blue as lower liner, Flirt eyepencil pool party (baby blue) as waterline lining. Greatlash Mascara

Cheeks: love and beauty shimmer highlight, elf honey powder (did a stark line contour in upwards fashion), Lancome Cosmo pink blush on cheekbones only

Lips: NYX soft matte cream lipcolor in addidas ababa and Milani glamour lipgloss in the color in vogue


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> face: generic dimethicone moisturizer


So what is your generic dimethicone moisturizer?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG xina this look is my favorite SG look you've done!!!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bonnie..thanks! i feel totally MAC-ified  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zadi...my generic moisturizer is actually a generic version of Aveeno Moisturizing Lotion...i think i got walmart brand or something. i just love how it has about 20% dimethicone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 28, 2011)

and it works well on sunburns!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll have to take a look for it then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the tip!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 28, 2011)

yes! and it's technically an all over lotion and may be stocked near the body lotions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you think u will ever post an SG pic???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 28, 2011)

I second Zadi doing a look


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes! and it's technically an all over lotion and may be stocked near the body lotions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you think u will ever post an SG pic???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How many times have I posted a FOTD? LOL I don't like having my pic taken! LOL


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 28, 2011)

DO ITTTTTTTTTTTTT  *chanting* do it do it do it do it do it


----------



## xina751 (Jun 28, 2011)

why not?? makeup should give u confidence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyway only if ya want too...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh it's not the makeup part, it the camera part! LOL


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 28, 2011)

we all do it!! come on zadi!!!!  join us


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the 80's look Xina! I watched a "retro" look tutorial today, I might be doing that soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll do one tomorrow but mine will be more of rollergirl look. lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 28, 2011)

woo hoooooo!!!!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 29, 2011)

hezzie...thanks! and that would be cool to see retro on you since you all know how much i love retro style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

tonight i got the inspiration from Vicki Martinez and Ceelo Green's last performance on the Voice...you'll see what i mean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













rimmel clean finish foundation, covergirl clean pressed powder

nyx jep in lime, shany 36 neon palette (various light and medium golds mixed into crease and brow bone, bright true gold for lid), Smokey palette (orange/gold mixed on top of true gold for bolder pop), 28 neutral palette (matte brown as outer edge define), nyx liq liner in extreme coffee, greatlash mascara, love and beauty glitter liner in gold swept over brown shadow definition.

love and beauty loose gold shimmer powder with attached brush mixed with NYC loose shimmer powder in champagne for tops of cheek bones, prescriptives sunsheen bronzer as contour, aziza double blush palette (light peach/pink), maybelline eye studio gel liner in blackest black as football swipe

flirt lip pencil in cherry pie, milani glossy pencil in hot flash


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 29, 2011)

Xina, that gold is really flattering on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing as amour, I love that gold on you! Great look Xina!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh I like the eyeshadow colors!  You look like a hot football chic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 29, 2011)

thank you guys! i actually wasn't sure i like the gold myself so thanks for the votes of confidence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

B..do you watch the voice? ceelo's candidate Vicki Martinez came out singing "we are young..no one can tell we are wrong...." with that football swipe and i had to do the look! they do a lot of great makeup on her and i'm doing another look today probably  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 29, 2011)

I watched the voice last night. Shes my fav one. I love CeeLo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 29, 2011)

sweet!!!! i didnt meant to exclude you hezzie...i just mentioned to bonnie cuz we talk about america's got talent lol. Vicki and Dia are my favorites, but Vicki has such a bold personality that they do awesome work on her, and i'm gonna do a teal look after a performance she did last week, i liked it so much i took a pic with my phone lol when ya doing ur retro look?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't worry, I didnt feel excluded. I just figured I would chime in lol I love Dia too, shes my husbands fav. I was totally gonna do that teal look!!! Great minds think alike  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a few things to do today (leaving right after I post this) so I'll do the retro look later today. I cleaned my brushes that I will need for it so I'm all set. I'm picking up my new glasses today so I might even take pics with them on hehe


----------



## xina751 (Jun 29, 2011)

yay i cant wait to see hezzie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> dia is hardcore my hubby's favorite too...weird i wonder if it's her innocent look? HAHAHAHAHA. and i would love to see your glasses! i LOVE glasses, i have two pairs of sunglasses and three pairs of eyeglasses...i used to sell them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 29, 2011)

I like Dia and I don't. She's cute, she has a nice voice but zero personality. I missed out on seeing Vicci perform live - twice - in my area last year. She also opened for Jefferson Starship in Spokane (2008 or 2009?) and she had the crowd going wild. Our best friends went to that concert and that's when they first saw her and became fans. They wanted to take us to the concerts she was giving her locally but we just didn't go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm kicking myself! LOL

Personally I think it's going to be up to Beverly or Vicci but of course the guy and Dia could be sleepers.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 29, 2011)

Dia was number 1. on itunes last week...shes in serious running to win, don't be surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> people like her because of her soft personality, and i think others like Bev and Vicki for theirs, so its a matter of personal choice and i can't choose right now LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope Dia doesn't win. She's cute but she's just not someone I can see who would sell out venues. When she sang with Blake last night she couldn't outshine him much less be his equal unlike Beverly and Vicci who were able to match and outshine their coaches.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 29, 2011)

OHHHHH I love this one!!!! My favorite for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hezzie...thanks! and that would be cool to see retro on you since you all know how much i love retro style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> tonight i got the inspiration from Vicki Martinez and Ceelo Green's last performance on the Voice...you'll see what i mean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

OOOOOO!!!!  I thought you meant my OTHER post!! Pshaw! MY BAD!!  Sorry! LOL!!



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> See right there ^^  pink hair haha


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

How about a SG face tat look? Give Kat VD a run for her money.  Up for the challenge?

I was thinking of the 80's look and then Nicole's last look popped into my head - the one with the stars on her face - IDK.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sure i'll do it dream! it'll be this evening cuz i need to do some shopping first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

girl...thanks! my husband didnt like it so much and called me "left eye" all night, silly i did it under my right! LOL anyway thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 29, 2011)

I think Dia is uber shy and her personality will come with more experience. I love her, I hope she at least gets a record deal out of this.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOO!!!!  I thought you meant my OTHER post!! Pshaw! MY BAD!!  Sorry! LOL!!


hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Xina no I don't watch that show :X  I feel so left out haha


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 29, 2011)

For my look today I used this tutorial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzL8oZq0YuE

I messed up the eyeliner but I kinda think its a retro meets SG look lol I did my best!









I didnt put anything on my lips because I was in a little bit of a hurry. But eyes are ELF 100 palette cream color (which was S**T!) and I used ELF pigment green moss. Then a palette from Icing for the black. Femme couture black gel liner and black mascara.  I need to try this look again because I don't feel like I did a good job ( as far what I wanted) but I don't really have the brushes I needed. Anyway, I did my best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

That eyeliner is friggin awesome Hezzie!  I love winged eyeliner


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie! I love it too but it always goes wrong lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah,  I can never get mine even :X


----------



## xina751 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bonnie...too bad u missed a cool show  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> next year!

hezzie...i love your look today, the black and grey looks so great on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

dream...i posted a face tattoo in a new thread called goth makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 1, 2011)

This is MY Avril Lavigne/Suicide Girl INSPIRED look for today. I don't claim to be a SG in this country or any other country, nor do I claim to be Avril Lavigne. This is my interpretation of several looks I've seen.

That being said. Products used:

Eyes:
Deb Shop palette - bright/deep purple

Generic palette distributed by Boots - dark gray

Milani Black Magic Line &amp; Eye Glimmer- black as base for the lid; glitter for under the brow

Feme Couture mascara - black

L'Oreal intense eyeliner pencil - black

Face:

Hard Candy Just Face it Foundation

ELF mattifying powder.

Lips:

NYC lipstick - 908C

WnW lip liner - fab fuschia


----------



## xina751 (Jul 1, 2011)

oh hezzie this is FANTASTIC!!!! i don't even know where to begin...it's all great!


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! I feeling totally inspired today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 1, 2011)

I WAS feeling totally inspired today lol ooops


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

This look is my favorite too! The gold looks amazing on you.

 LOVE THE PURPLE and your hair! I'm most def going to sport this, thanks *Hezzie*



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Tangerine! Feel free to use it hehe


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh I love that purple. Love how rich it looks. That look would be fantastic with a nice black dress and stilettos for a nice out on the town.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

My thoughts exactly, *Zadi*. 





 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I love that purple. Love how rich it looks. That look would be fantastic with a nice black dress and stilettos for a nice out on the town.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tangerine...thanks for your comment about the gold, it's so weird to read what people think when originally i wasn't sure i liked it myself since it's not my normal color palette....are you going to post an SG look at all??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Awww. . . That's totally understandable. At least you're very modest about it. MEEP! I'm not sure what would look would suit me. . . I'm kind of shy to mess it up. 







> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tangerine...thanks for your comment about the gold, it's so weird to read what people think when originally i wasn't sure i liked it myself since it's not my normal color palette....are you going to post an SG look at all??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 1, 2011)

Pssssh! Most of my looks are messed up lol I'm sure you would do a FANTASTIC one!
 



> Originally Posted by *tangerinex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww. . . That's totally understandable. At least you're very modest about it. MEEP! I'm not sure what would look would suit me. . . I'm kind of shy to mess it up.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wha??? When? I never saw anyone that was bad, *Hezzie*. . .


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 1, 2011)

believe me, even this one is messed up a little. But thats how we learn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

THE PURPLE!? No way. It's an amazing look.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG! Hezzie - i love!! Awesome job!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 1, 2011)

I messed up with the glitter under the brows :/



> Originally Posted by *tangerinex3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THE PURPLE!? No way. It's an amazing look.


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! Hezzie - i love!! Awesome job!!


----------



## xina751 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone, again I apologize for my lack of posting and makeup motivation lately. I'm not feeling too good and it's not letting up much. I hope it will soon, I haven't even hardly put makeup on myself (If i do, it's a small amount). But lastnight my friend Jordan asked to come over for makeup therapy and I couldn't resist, because I love putting makeup on others way more than myself by a long shot. She asked to be a suicide girl...







Maybelline Superstay foundation in natural tan. Covergirl clean pressed powder. Elf shimmer cream as highlight on cheekbones, topped with NYC loose shimmer shadow in pearl opal. Elf honey powder as contour.

NYX jep in rocky mountain green all over lid. Shany 36 neon palette (medium lime green all over lid). CS smokey palette (shimmer light green on brow bone and inner corners of eyes, graphite and black mixed on lid, black as outer edge definition). Love and beauty glitter liner in gold on lid as shown. Maybelline eyestudio gel liner in black generously lined all around and winged out. Love and beauty shimmer palette (medium shimmer blue swept under lower lashline liner, for added color pop). Big as fake lashes from 99 cent store...they are like spider lashes. curled way out and a coat of NYC lengthening mascara

Aziza blushes (mix of light pink and berry pink shades)

Hard Candy shimmer neutral lip liner. Mix of homeade hot pink and matte pink. Hard Candy plumping lipgloss in pink lady


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 13, 2011)

Awe! Hope you feel better...  I dont know what's in the air, but I know a lot of people that going thru "stuff" right now and no one is feeling motivated to do anything. 

I hope it passes soon for you and that everything is well.
 



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Everyone, again I apologize for my lack of posting and makeup motivation lately. I'm not feeling too good and it's not letting up much. I hope it will soon, I haven't even hardly put makeup on myself (If i do, it's a small amount)....


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful work Xina!!!  Feel better soon, you're in my prayers!


----------



## xina751 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rainbowholly134 (Jul 14, 2011)

oooooOOoo! I love the suicide girls! I've met some of them, some of the girls do a Peepshow called "Pretty Things PeePshow". The co-founder of "the suicide girls" preforms in it. Her name is Go-Go Amy. I think you should check them out! They put on an AWESOME show!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Giddybootz (Jul 19, 2011)

Aww sorry to hear you're not feeling well....hope it passes soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wore this yesterday (my day off) and thought you guys might like to see it. I wanted to play with my new MUFE Pink and white eyeshadows!!


----------



## Darla (Jul 19, 2011)

wow that first picture is something with all those lip piercings.   Makes you want to take a small lock and keep those lips shut.


----------



## VintageKoha (Jul 20, 2011)

My personal favorite SG is Squeak and her awesome make-up styles.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jul 21, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## xina751 (Aug 2, 2011)

Giddy...sorry haven't been on hardly at all! anyway gorgeous look!!! i love the dark lips and hot pink eyes, awesome colors together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 2, 2011)

My dear xina!!!!  â™¥


----------



## janesalinas (Aug 2, 2011)

Amazing make-up. I want to try it on my next make up. I wonder what would be my look wearing that kind of make-up.


----------



## Geek (May 19, 2014)

I'm necroposting this cuz I think they look cool.  anyone else?


----------



## CaseyR (May 22, 2014)

Director said:


> I'm necroposting this cuz I think they look cool.  anyone else?


Agreed!  LOVE all of these looks; so stunning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

